# My Ghost needs help



## Ghost Mantis (Feb 8, 2013)

My Ghost is currently L3 for almost 3 weeks now. My room temperature is around 70-80 F. I mist the enclosure once a day. The last time he ate was on Saturday morning last week (2/2/2013). He only bite off the head and then drop the HF. He has stopped eating for almost 6 days  . This is some picture about his enclosure. Sorry I don't have micro camera to take a picture of him.


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 8, 2013)

It's probably about to molt, sometimes they stop eating for a while before.


----------



## Ghost Mantis (Feb 8, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> It's probably about to molt, sometimes they stop eating for a while before.


Year, I heard that they will stop eating for 2-3 days before molting. However, 6 days is quite odd to me


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 8, 2013)

thats odd to me too, but really hope paradoxica is right. hopefully when you wake up tomorrow you will have a hungry freshly molted mantis


----------



## aNisip (Feb 8, 2013)

Raise temps and humidity


----------



## Ghost Mantis (Feb 8, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> thats odd to me too, but really hope paradoxica is right. hopefully when you wake up tomorrow you will have a hungry freshly molted mantis


I hope so


----------



## Ghost Mantis (Feb 8, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Raise temps and humidity


Thanks for the tip. I am doing it now. Hopefully my ghost will molt in early tomorrow morning


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 8, 2013)

No worries some can refuse food for well over a week before a molt, they like to slim down to make shedding the old exoskeleton easier.


----------



## sally (Feb 8, 2013)

my ghost is not an eater either. she just molted again and seems very healthy but only eats once a week. i just make sure she is hydrated and has some honey.


----------



## Sticky (Feb 9, 2013)

Any luck today?


----------



## Ghost Mantis (Feb 9, 2013)

He molts in the early morning. He mismolts  . One leg is not facing the right way, and one claw cannot function. I sprayed additional mist last night around 2am before I went to sleep, but he still cannot make it


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 9, 2013)

Don't give up on him yet, I've had mismolts live to adulthood, they just need a little extra care.


----------



## Ghost Mantis (Feb 9, 2013)

Year, I will try my best. Poor him  .


----------



## Danny. (Feb 9, 2013)

Bummer  But like paradoxica said with extra care he can still make it.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 9, 2013)

hand feeding until the next molt, extra work but it should be ok


----------



## Ghost Mantis (Feb 11, 2013)

He passes away  . He can't make it


----------



## Sticky (Feb 11, 2013)

Im so sorry. Thats harsh.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 11, 2013)

oh no, im sorry about that.


----------



## Ghost Mantis (Feb 11, 2013)

He is my first mantis. He gives me the passionate inspiration of mantises. Poor him :angel:


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2013)

Ghost Mantis said:


> He is my first mantis. He gives me the passionate inspiration of mantises. Poor him :angel:


Poor guy  

If u want i can send u an ooth when my females lay a few more...


----------



## Ghost Mantis (Feb 11, 2013)

agent A said:


> Poor guy  If u want i can send u an ooth when my females lay a few more...


Thank you so much. I'm really appreciated that. You should save them for sale. They are worth a lots of money on the market  . Sale me 4 nymphs when they hatch


----------



## sally (Feb 11, 2013)

Ghost Mantis said:


> He is my first mantis. He gives me the passionate inspiration of mantises. Poor him :angel:


losing a mantis is so hard, especially the first one  so sorry


----------



## Danny. (Feb 11, 2013)

If the ooth I have hatches you can have some for free just pick them up or pay shipping.


----------



## Ghost Mantis (Feb 11, 2013)

Danny. said:


> If the ooth I have hatches you can have some for free just pick them up or pay shipping.


Thank you so much


----------

